# INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - INNOCENTS WIN



## nastypass

All role PMs have been sent.  If anybody didn't get one, or has a question, feel free to PM me.  As of this posting, you have 36 hours to get in your night actions.

Players:
1. Vixie Died Night 2.
2. Zora of Termina Died Day 2.
3. opaltiger Died Night 2.
4. Butterfree
5. NWT
6. Zuu  Died Night 1.
7. Barubu Died Night 1.
8. L'il Dwagie  Died Night 0.
9. MidnightSaboteur Died Night 2.
10. Flora and Ashes
11. Dannichu Died Night 2.
12. Kammington
13. Leafpool
14. Espeon
15. moon-panther
16. RespectTheBlade
17. ultraviolet  Died Night 0.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - NIGHT 0*

The sun rises over Mafialand, although in some parts of town it's hard to tell because the ferris wheel from the local amusement park is blocking the sun.  Several townsfolk look up at the sky in dismay, because a sunrise in Mafialand is almost never a good sign.

Looks like they were right, too, because once someone finally decides to go see if the police have found anything, they find an empty building and various unidentifiable organs laid about on the sidewalk.  Somebody thinks to look in the sewer and finds *L'il Dwagie*'s severed head.

*L'il Dwagie is now dead.  They were not mafia.*

Hoping that the day's gruesome discovery would be over, the mayor calls for the General Population to assemble at the town hall.  Unfortunately, he was pretty wrong.  Laid up against the main doors was the bloodied body of *ultraviolet*, throat slit.  "NO." was the phrase written across the doors in blood, presumably the victim's.  Upon searching the body, the police discovered a very shiny Team Galactic pendant in one of her pockets.

*ultraviolet is now dead.  They were part of Team Galactic!

It is now Day 1.  You have 48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Sylph

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

Umm...did a Mafia member die in the first night? I'm thinking either Revenge kill or a love attack...though, love attack is less likely. Maybe a healer clash?

...and anyways, yo, I'm here and watching. Lets get to finding these mafia peeps.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

Healer clash, _or_ there are multiple mafia factions. Which seems kind of likely to me; after all, Team Galactic is only one of four Pokémon game evil teams.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

There could also be more mafia factions. I don't think this game has too many fancy roles, and the odds of an overdose are quite low, with seventeen players.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

I always try to establish the cause of death before anything else. 

If any healing Pokémon would like to claim to have healed either of the two, please announce as such.

It appears that the Teams are the mafia groups -- however, I am certain there are no more than two; guessing Rocket and Galactic.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

The severed head and bloody message don't make a healer clash likely, unless that's some _seriously_ messed-up clash effect.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



Dannichu said:


> The severed head and bloody message don't make a healer clash likely, unless that's some _seriously_ messed-up clash effect.


The way I've always played is that the description is just that. The only case in which it should tell us anything about the deaths is if the lovers die together.

Of course, I don't know how Walker GMs.


----------



## Sylph

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

I love mafia games. I'm glad this is back~

Anyways, I'm thinking revenge attack...so maybe the Brothers/Rivals/whatever they are called in this game.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

I really doubt it was a healer clash. uv was not the player I'd expect to be dead on Day 1, that's for sure... I'm assuming that there are two teams, though.

This does make quite a bit of sense, actually, considering that we have a rather large amount of players.

It's too early to jump to conclusions, though. We'll have to see what happens during the next few rounds...


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

well either way, whatever happened, we are now rid of one Mafia player. 8D

the existence of multiple mafia makes some sense, to be honest. hmm. I wonder how that will affect the game. *has never played a game with multiple mafia groups*


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

Like I said, my theory is that since ultraviolet was specifically part of _Team Galactic_, it's quite likely at least one of the other evil teams is also involved. Games with multiple mafia factions are quite common.

However, now that I think about it, they might have been lovers. The description could in fact, if we stretch it a little, be indicative of that - ultraviolet writes "NO" in her own blood after finding out, then slits her throat? There's at least nothing really directly indicating it's _not_ a lover death, and there's no reason GMs should explicitly indicate when that's the case. Which would again open up the possibility of only one evil team, _except_ that ultraviolet was part of Team Galactic, so she would presumably prevent her own team from killing L'il Dwagie (longer than this, at least). Potentially two evil teams, with Team Galactic having hit somebody else - somebody who was healed, perhaps, or an alien?

...but eh, basically, there are several possibilities for how these deaths happened. We should strongly suspect there are at least two mafia teams, however.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

Well, let's see. Assuming the Mafia has to kill someone each night, then we should have two people dead tomorrow. (This isn't a very good way to be thinking on day one, but hey, that's the way Mafia works.)


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

Perhaps both seperate factions work together, and they kill one person each night?


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



Kammington said:


> Well, let's see. Assuming the Mafia has to kill someone each night, then we should have two people dead tomorrow. (This isn't a very good way to be thinking on day one, but hey, that's the way Mafia works.)


Whoa, there :| You say you didn't expect uv to die, but you also don't think it could've been an overdose? Also who's to say there won't be one or even three deaths tomorrow?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



Vixie said:


> Whoa, there :| You say you didn't expect uv to die, but you also don't think it could've been an overdose? Also who's to say there won't be one or even three deaths tomorrow?


I said that the reasoning behind uv's death being a mafia kill was that chances are, the Mafia team would pick a player they knew had more Mafia experience, such as Butterfree or opal.

In addition, that would require both healers to have targeted her. Only one of the two Mafia teams would have to target uv for her to die, but both healers would need to target her for her to die of healer clash. The first one is far more likely.

We don't even know if there _are_ two healers...


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

Eh, it's quite likely there are two healers in a game with so many players, especially if there are multiple mafia factions. :/ And there won't necessarily be two people dead tomorrow even if there are two mafia factions, again thanks to the fact that yeah, there probably are multiple healers at work.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

dunno. in our games in #mafia we usually have only five or six players, and even then we usually manage two healers. I'd expect one or two more in a game of seventeen

maybe we have people that are just vanilla civilians?


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



RespectTheBlade said:


> Perhaps both seperate factions work together, and they kill one person each night?


And that would make them separate... how?

As everyone knows on IRC, I favour abstaining on day 1 if there are no leads and if there is a sufficient number of players. As it stands, the odds are very high that we will kill an innocent (even assuming, say, four (now three) mafia); too high to justify randomly killing someone, I think.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



opaltiger said:


> As everyone knows on IRC, I favour abstaining on day 1 if there are no leads and if there is a sufficient number of players. As it stands, the odds are very high that we will kill an innocent (even assuming, say, four (now three) mafia); too high to justify randomly killing someone, I think.


if anyone votes for _anyone_ else on the first day, no matter their reasoning, the person who votes is almost invariably killed off under suspicion and then found to be innocent.

so abstaining is a better idea.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



opaltiger said:


> And that would make them separate... how?
> 
> As everyone knows on IRC, I favour abstaining on day 1 if there are no leads and if there is a sufficient number of players. As it stands, the odds are very high that we will kill an innocent (even assuming, say, four (now three) mafia); too high to justify randomly killing someone, I think.


I disagree with this philosophy; you're just as likely to kill an innocent if you pick someone to lynch at random.

Personally, I would lynch someone who hasn't contributed anything or lost interest; this way we can make sure we don't lose any players that might be able to help. Hell, one of the mafioso may very well be lying low instead of actively posting as to keep a low profile and not raise suspicions.

EDIT: Ninja'd by Leafpool.

That did not hold true for me in ASB Mafia.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

what is the disagreement...? opal is saying that a randlynch would be more likely than not to hit an innocent, so we shouldn't do it!

wanting to stay low as to not be targeted by some randomly-accusatory sort sort of applies to everyone...


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



Kammington said:


> That did not hold true for me in ASB Mafia.


from experience, the scenario I described usually happens.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



NWT said:


> what is the disagreement...? opal is saying that a randlynch would be more likely than not to hit an innocent, so we shouldn't do it!
> 
> wanting to stay low as to not be targeted by some randomly-accusatory sort sort of applies to everyone...


Wait wait wait. I'm not sure what rules exactly we're playing by, but the way I'm used to playing, if the town doesn't choose to lynch anyone, the GM randomly selects someone to die.

Walker, could you clarify? Because if the above rule isn't in play here, I'd have to agree with opal.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



Kammington said:


> Wait wait wait. I'm not sure what rules exactly we're playing by, but the way I'm used to playing, if the town doesn't choose to lynch anyone, the GM randomly selects someone to die.


If there is an voting abstinence, nobody dies that day. At any rate, before I actually cast a vote to abstain, I'd like to hear from our inspectors, if there are any.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



Kammington said:


> Wait wait wait. I'm not sure what rules exactly we're playing by, but the way I'm used to playing, if the town doesn't choose to lynch anyone, the GM randomly selects someone to die.
> 
> Walker, could you clarify? Because if the above rule isn't in play here, I'd have to agree with opal.


Nope, you can go without lynching if you like.  In case voting isn't clear for some reason, just post your vote in *bold* (this wasn't directed at you specifically, just in general).  To go with no lynch, then abstain or "no lynch" would work.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

...You know, I never have anything to say on Day 1. Worked a lot better when I was the GM of that one game and could laugh at how badly everyone, /everyone/ was playing over at that other forum without outright saying anything...

So yeah. Here. :l


----------



## Barubu

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

I'd like to *abstain*


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



Zora of Termina said:


> ...You know, I never have anything to say on Day 1. Worked a lot better when I was the GM of that one game and could laugh at how badly everyone, /everyone/ was playing over at that other forum without outright saying anything...
> 
> So yeah. Here. :l


This is making me suspicious of you, if anything :|



Barubu said:


> I'd like to *abstain*


Care to explain why? Or at least provide some actual input?


----------



## Barubu

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

@Vixie: I feel that, with only two dead people, I have no idea who's team the person I'd be killing would be on.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

Well, as I have no real evidence as to who might have killed who, I vote to *abstain*


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

*abstainnnnn*


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



Vixie said:


> If there is an voting abstinence, nobody dies that day. At any rate, before I actually cast a vote to abstain, *I'd like to hear from our inspectors, if there are any*.


...hold on a moment there. Forgive me if I'm being rash, but I can't help finding this suspicious. You're the one who just a couple of days ago argued at length in #mafia that inspectors should never reveal themselves on the first turn, and now you nonchalantly ask for them to come out and reveal their findings, on the very first turn? This is at least rather unusual.

I know I'll probably be jumped on for this, but I felt it was worth pointing out. :/

It would probably be rash to lynch Vixie on my little hunch, but if we have inspectors, I'd like to suggest they examine Vixie, unless they have already. (Feel free to examine me too if you're suspicious of my accusation; I assure you I'm quite innocent.)


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



Butterfree said:


> ...hold on a moment there. Forgive me if I'm being rash, but I can't help finding this suspicious. You're the one who just a couple of days ago argued at length in #mafia that inspectors should never reveal themselves on the first turn, and now you nonchalantly ask for them to come out and reveal their findings, on the very first turn? This is at least rather unusual.
> 
> I know I'll probably be jumped on for this, but I felt it was worth pointing out. :/
> 
> It would probably be rash to lynch Vixie on my little hunch, but if we have inspectors, I'd like to suggest they examine Vixie, unless they have already. (Feel free to examine me too if you're suspicious of my accusation; I assure you I'm quite innocent.)


Okay, I was expecting someone to call me out on this! So I am ready to defend: There are way many more of us and probably 2+ inspectors. Everyone likes to drill that inspectors should reveal anything they find into my head, so I have (admittedly reluctantly) accepted that this is probably the best way to develop a lead. We might learn who is mafia and can therefore rid of them immediately, or figure out who _isn't_ mafia, so we can know to ignore them (and doctors can know they are safe to heal).


----------



## Espeon

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*



Vixie said:


> Okay, I was expecting someone to call me out on this! So I am ready to defend: There are way many more of us and probably 2+ inspectors. Everyone likes to drill that inspectors should reveal anything they find into my head, so I have (admittedly reluctantly) accepted that this is probably the best way to develop a lead. We might learn who is mafia and can therefore rid of them immediately, or figure out who _isn't_ mafia, so we can know to ignore them (and doctors can know they are safe to heal).


There's still a chance that there is only one inspector. If they were to reveal theirselves now, they would be the main target of the majority of Mafia factions and healers combined. If they didn't die of a bullet in the night, they'd likely die of healer death.

At this point in the game, we would like a lead but, I don't think that exposing the inspector is the best way to do it. With the threat of multiple mafia factions lurking, we really do need the inspector(s) later on in the game, to keep giving leads. Three leads later on is much better than one lead now only.

I myself am happy to abstain as at this point in the game, it does seem like the best option. We presumably have a very large number of innocents and as such, an unjustified lynch could really work against us.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

Yeah, I don't think it's such a good idea for inspectors to reveal now either. It works when i) the inspector has actually discovered a mafia member, and ii) there are very few mafiosi left, such that lynching one is very greatly beneficial to the innocents and outweighs the disadvantage of probably losing the inspector. Right now odds are neither applies, so it's wiser for the inspectors to keep a relatively low profile and try to subtly influence the discussion in accordance with their findings.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

...alright then. Like I said, I'm going to have to agree. Let's all be friends and *not lynch anyone.*

...by the way, if I were to nominate, say, Barubu, would the two options have to square off against each other, or would my violentness cancel out everyone's friendliness?


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

Whatever the majority is is the single vote. i.e. if the majority abstain, there is no lynch.

At any rate, I am *abstaining*.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

I'd like to *abstain*, also.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

Sure, why not. *Abstain*.


----------



## Espeon

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

*Abstain.*


----------



## nyuu

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

*Abstain*


----------



## Flora

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

*Abstaining~*


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

*Abstain.*

/bandwagon


----------



## nastypass

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

Right, that's 11 votes for No Lynch.  I doubt that four of you are going to withdraw your votes within 2 hours, so I'll just move on to Night 1.  36 hours for night actions.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - NIGHT 1*

Once again, it is a bright and shining day in Mafialand, which has most of the townsfolk in a bright and cheery mood until they remember what usually accompanies bright and shining days in Mafialand.  What's really strange is the unusual lack of any shadow from the ferris wheel.  It was then that they _also_ realized that the ferris wheel was missing!  Absolutely baffled by this disappearance, the mayor declared a state of emergency.  After some talk amongst themselves about why this hadn't been declared already, the remaining population fell silent as the mayor stepped up to his podium in the town hall.

...however, all that escapes his mouth is a scream of terror as he finds the bruised and bloodied body of *Barubu* stuffed inside it!

*Barubu is dead.  He was not mafia.*

Evidently, the panic in the crowd that ensued was enough to shake some of the ceiling tiles just enough to make the body of *Zuu* fall down in the middle of them.  The crowd doesn't even have a chance to react to this event before a blonde boy in a striped shirt rushes in shouting about fining anyone in his way millions of dollars.  The boy, who could now be clearly identified as Verne, grabbed the body, and ran off to do god knows what with it.  He did not, however, manage to prevent the shiny golden G from falling out of Zuu's left pocket.

*Zuu is dead.  He was part of Team Galactic!

It is now Day 2.  You have 48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

The obvious question: why kill Barubu? Mafia players always try to kill the most experienced players first... this is quite interesting.

Should I make a list of who's who, just so we don't forget?


----------



## nastypass

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Kammington said:


> Should I make a list of who's who, just so we don't forget?


there's a list of players at the top of the thread and in the OP, why would you make a list too?  o.o


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Well, the fact that we have two deaths again strengthens the "two mafia faction" theory. I suggest we tentatively consider this a given unless proven otherwise.



> Mafia players always try to kill the most experienced players first... this is quite interesting.


There are two obvious answers: first, the mafia don't know who the best players are (in which case they probably don't have a lot of experience with the game). Alternatively - and probably more likely - they're deliberately holding off on killing the better players so as not to give themselves away. For example, if you had four players who were acknowledged as the best, and three of them died quickly while the fourth didn't - well, that would be good evidence against the fourth, I think.

So, two Galactic members in a row. What do you guys think that could mean? I'm reluctant to call it anything but coincidence, because that suggests the presence of a role (or a faction) capable of inspecting AND killing - but this faction would have to be incredibly lucky to find two mafia members in a row (I asked Walker, and he said that he replies to inspectors immediately; so this WOULD be possible, if the inspector in my hypothetical faction waited for a reply before killing anyone). I suppose it's also possible that the Galactic leader turned on his or her underlings, for some reason, but that's... unlikely. Oh, by the way, Walker; will you tell us if a team has been totally eliminated? That would shed some light on the number of mafia members per team.

Honestly I don't know what to think. Without knowing what roles Walker has thrown in, it's hard to make any sort of conclusions. For example, it is entirely possible that there are _three_ mafia factions - or at least, three factions with a kill ability. The vigilante is a fairly common role, so that is one possibility. Which raises the question, why did only two people die? And that has multiple answers: doctors, alien...

I am going around in circles. Anyone care to comment on my reasoning?


----------



## nastypass

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Posting to confirm that I do, in fact, respond to inspectors immediately, and to say that I will not announce when a faction has been completely eliminated.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Walker said:


> there's a list of players at the top of the thread and in the OP, why would you make a list too?  o.o


The list up top doesn't say what their respective factions are.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Hm. Well, I'd guess there are probably two mafia factions with three members each, or possibly three with two members each, but that would mean two Team Galactic members in particular getting hit would be even less likely than otherwise, so I'm inclined to think the former. Three with three members each would make more than half of the players mafia, which is awfully excessive even if they're members of separate factions, and two with four members each would be slightly better in terms of sheer numbers but still probably rather too much.



> Should I make a list of who's who, just so we don't forget?


In terms of who's been revealed as mafia/not mafia? Well, I may implement something like that into the hack, and it seems unnecessary for the moment when only two mafia members have been killed, so I don't think it's really needed, but go ahead if you want to.


----------



## Espeon

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

If you're responding to inspectors immediately, I presume that there are no aliens or, that you're ruling aliens as inactive until the after the night phase they were shot in has ended?


----------



## nastypass

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Espeon said:


> If you're responding to inspectors immediately, I presume that there are no aliens or, that *you're ruling aliens as inactive until the after the night phase they were shot in has ended?*


...right, let's go with that.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

This is why my mafia rules have an intricate order-of-night-actions algorithm!


----------



## Espeon

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Yeah, I had that problem when I was GMing in #mafia. I always do the inspector last, now.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Assuming there are multiple mafia groups, does an individual Mafia group have to kill everyone to win, or is it a general Mafia win if they kill all the innocents? 
Either way, having two Mafia down in two nights is pretty nifty.

Galactic and Rocket are the obvious choices if there are two mafia teams... if there's three, what would the other be? Snagem? Magma and Aqua would be hard to combine into a singular force, and four groups seems a bit much. But the fact that there have been two mafia deaths as many nights - maybe there are more mafia than usual, but, like opal said, there's a team who can inspect and kill which balances it out? So much we don't know D:


----------



## Espeon

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

For Galactic to win, they'd have to be the last faction standing. If there were another mafia faction such as you say, Rockets, then they'd have to annihilate the Rockets to win.

Similarly, Rockets would have to annihilate the innocents and team Galactic.
The two mafia factions do not win together.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Walker said:


> ...right, let's go with that.


Are we to take this as evidence of an alien?


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 1*

... I'm still kinda suspicious of Vixie.

From yesterday:



Vixie said:


> I always try to establish the cause of death before anything else.
> 
> If any healing Pokémon would like to claim to have healed either of the two, please announce as such.
> 
> It appears that the Teams are the mafia groups -- however, I am certain there are no more than two; guessing Rocket and Galactic.





			
				Vixie said:
			
		

> If there is an voting abstinence, nobody dies that day. At any rate, before I actually cast a vote to abstain, I'd like to hear from our inspectors, if there are any.


Both of these two quotes include an appeal to a different role (first healers, then inspectors). As we know, in a Mafia game, healers and inspectors are the biggest threat to the Mafia (healers because they can potentially block the Mafia and cause the Mafia's victory to be delayed just long enough so that the innocents win, and inspectors because if they discover that someone is the Mafia that puts them at a distinct advantage).

Of course, Vixie actually gave a reason for why she was attempting to get the inspectors to reveal themselves.



			
				Vixie said:
			
		

> Okay, I was expecting someone to call me out on this! So I am ready to defend: There are way many more of us and probably 2+ inspectors. Everyone likes to drill that inspectors should reveal anything they find into my head, so I have (admittedly reluctantly) accepted that this is probably the best way to develop a lead. We might learn who is mafia and can therefore rid of them immediately, or figure out who isn't mafia, so we can know to ignore them (and doctors can know they are safe to heal).


But her excuse only works for the inspectors. There's no way for the healers to know who the Mafia are. So why should she want to get the healers to reveal themselves? Hmm...

Of additional interest is the line in the first quote, "I am certain that there are no more than two [Mafia factions]." Okay... there's no real way to be certain at this point, and there was no way to be certain yesterday. Unless - and you can probably all see where I'm going with this line of logic - she's one of the Mafia, in which case she might know definitively whether or not there are only two.

At one point in the day, Barubu decided to formally abstain. There had been much discussion as to abstaining earlier, but Barubu was the first to actually cast his vote.



			
				Vixie said:
			
		

> Care to explain why? Or at least provide some actual input?


This struck me as suspicious nearly as soon as I saw it; why would Barubu need to justify himself if the reasons for abstaining had already been written by several other players? I came to the conclusion that Vixie was attempting to make people reconsider about abstaining, possibly so that more innocents would be killed through random lynching and Vixie's Mafia faction would have a higher chance of winning.

And then Barubu died the next day.

There's a lot of evidence pointing toward Vixie's guilt. On the other hand, I'm not officially voting for her yet, because there is one abnormality that bugs me: I haven't really talked to Vixie a whole lot, but I get the feeling that she'd be too smart to leave all this conclusive evidence behind. I mean, seriously; I don't know how much other Mafia she's played, but even inexperienced players would probably know better than to leave such large hints at their identity scattered around the thread. :/

Does anyone have anything to add? I'm trying to make a "food for thought" post; I don't know how well I did.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



> But her excuse only works for the inspectors. There's no way for the healers to know who the Mafia are. So why should she want to get the healers to reveal themselves? Hmm...


To be fair, the strategy I was advocating on IRC involved both the inspector and one of the doctors revealing themselves. This strategy only works in games where you know how many doctors there are, though.

I'm also not sure why it follows that Vixie, if mafia, would kill Barubu just for being the first to vote for abstaining.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



opaltiger said:


> I'm also not sure why it follows that Vixie, if mafia, would kill Barubu just for being the first to vote for abstaining.


Well, Barubu's vote to abstain sparked a whole bunch of abstinence votes. Not that most people wouldn't have done so anyway, but the fact that Vixie called Barubu (and _only_ Barubu, I may add) out and then the next night Barubu was killed strikes me as somewhat suspicious.

Of course, then there's the whole fact about how Vixie isn't that stupid.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

If my word counts for anything as the person who accused her yesterday, I have since become reasonably certain that Vixie is innocent. I'm no inspector, but Vixie approached me privately and told me her role (this was permitted by Walker), and I believe she was telling the truth. I _could_ be entirely wrong, but if she was truthful, she is not only not mafia, but also valuable to the innocent cause.

If an inspector took me up on my suggestion yesterday, this might be a good time to speak out. Odds are we still have doctors.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Butterfree said:


> 'm no inspector, but Vixie approached me privately and told me her role (this was permitted by Walker), and I believe she was telling the truth. I _could_ be entirely wrong, but if she was truthful, she is not only not mafia, but also valuable to the innocent cause.


Ah. Well. I wasn't aware of this exchange (obviously), but if you're telling the truth (and so was Vixie), then I suppose most of my accusations were unwarranted. :/


----------



## nastypass

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Butterfree said:


> I'm no inspector, but Vixie approached me privately and told me her role (this was permitted by Walker


to clarify, i _was_ going to allow out of thread game discussion at the end of the day today, but i changed my mind in a private conversation with Vixie.  so yeah, *you may discuss the game privately, and you may also forge PM text (but no screenshots!)*

to make things fair for those who are not village, the official name of the townies is General Populace/Population (I think I used both in role PMs, shut up I'm totally consistent)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Leafpool, you do realize that Barubu hadn't really posted anything other than "uh, sure, lets abstain!!!", right? Hence the "any input" line. Like I said earlier, Mafia members have to hide in the background and not make any incriminating statements.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Kammington said:


> Leafpool, you do realize that Barubu hadn't really posted anything other than "uh, sure, lets abstain!!!", right? Hence the "any input" line. Like I said earlier, Mafia members have to hide in the background and not make any incriminating statements.


the "any input" thing wasn't what I was thinking Vixie was suspicious for; it was the "care to tell us why?" bit. but I guess you're right; I didn't actively go looking to see if Barubu had posted elsewhere, so.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Leafpool said:


> the "any input" thing wasn't what I was thinking Vixie was suspicious for; it was the "care to tell us why?" bit. but I guess you're right; I didn't actively go looking to see if Barubu had posted elsewhere, so.


Yes, I'm likely to suspect anyone who casts a vote without really saying anything else. Like Kammington said, it's really easy for mafia to blend in by just bandwagoning. 

Also, to the people suspecting 3+ factions, note in my first post I said I am certain there are two at maximum.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Vixie said:


> Yes, I'm likely to suspect anyone who casts a vote without really saying anything else. Like Kammington said, it's really easy for mafia to blend in by just bandwagoning.


fair enough



> Also, to the people suspecting 3+ factions, note in my first post I said I am certain there are two at maximum.


I'd like to ask how you know but you probably wouldn't bother telling :/


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Leafpool said:


> I'd like to ask how you know but you probably wouldn't bother telling :/


I'm not absolutely certain you're innocent.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Vixie said:


> I'm not absolutely certain you're innocent.


I didn't expect you (or anyone) to be. :/


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Leafpool said:


> I didn't expect you (or anyone) to be. :/


Well... now you're starting to look suspicious :/


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Vixie said:


> Also, to the people suspecting 3+ factions, note in my first post I said I am certain there are two at maximum.


If so, then how many members are in each faction? My guess would be three maximum, but if there were two, then all of Team Galactic would be dead, meaning that only one faction remains. And, if there is a max of 3 people per faction, that would mean that either four or two mafia members are left.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Yeah I kind of thought so myself but I felt the need to reply to that statement. Dammit why do I do this to myself D:

EDIT: ninja'd, above was directed at Vixie


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Leafpool said:


> Yeah I kind of thought so myself but I felt the need to reply to that statement. Dammit why do I do this to myself D:
> 
> EDIT: ninja'd, above was directed at Vixie


...make an actual defense statement, then?


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

a defense statement would probably end up just looking like some sort of cover-up. hell, most of my actions within the past several posts could be seen as cover-ups; I should probably just shut up before I make things worse for myself.

if you do want a defense statement, though, I can tell you that I don't think any experienced Mafia player who was a member of the Mafia would explicitly go out of there way to compile a huge list of evidence toward one specific member with the intent of getting them voted out. For one it wastes time for a Mafia member who can easily lynch any innocent they want if they put thought into it; for another it draws attention to that member because of the fact that accusations at any other member almost invariably draw suspicion.

besides, I doubt I'd still be posting if I were a Mafia member. Experience with being Mafia in past games has told me that Mafia really do need to bandwagon to avoid getting killed early on. I'm only posting because I feel obligated to respond to stuff now.

I can tell you my role if you want; I can't guarantee that you'll believe me (obviously), but hey.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Leafpool said:


> I can tell you my role if you want; I can't guarantee that you'll believe me (obviously), but hey.


We should talk sometime, then!

At any rate, we should figure out how we're going to lynch tonight, if at all. Mayhaps go after one of the less active people? There is probably a mafiosi hiding like a mouse.

EDIT: After a conversation with Leafpool, I think it is fairly safe to say she is innocent.


----------



## Sylph

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Lynch the inactive member, the battle cry of those that are jumpy. I'd like to point out that not all inactive members are mafia, most of the time they are just innocents that have nothing to say to help the discussion along. But if you want to act a quiet one, be my guest. Just keep in mind that you are playing with lives here.

Also. Now that we are thinking there are more than one Mafia, that just makes things more dangerous. People will start to get more jumpy and more suspicious of those around them. With the thought of more killers out there, no one can be trusted and that will later lead to people saying "The more we lynch, the more likely we will find a Mafia!" thus easing the guilt of killing a few innocent.

...why yes, that was me just being the devil's advocate. Don't mind me.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



moon-panther said:


> Lynch the inactive member, the battle cry of those that are jumpy. I'd like to point out that not all inactive members are mafia, most of the time they are just innocents that have nothing to say to help the discussion along. But if you want to act a quiet one, be my guest. Just keep in mind that you are playing with lives here.


I know that this is going to sound pretty terrible, but an innocent who isn't doing/saying anything is more or less deadweight. Now, I don't particularly want to just take a shot in the dark, but we're going to _have_ to start lynching sooner or later, or the mafia will just capitalise on our refusal to react. 



> Also. Now that we are thinking there are more than one Mafia, that just makes things more dangerous. People will start to get more jumpy and more suspicious of those around them. With the thought of more killers out there, no one can be trusted and that will later lead to people saying "The more we lynch, the more likely we will find a Mafia!" thus easing the guilt of killing a few innocent.


We've thought there were multiple mafia from the start...


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Assuming we have two members on each team, we should only have one lynch next round, since Galactic is dead.

Either way, though, any members who want to just bandwagon along will probably get lynched. Keep that in mind, members who are staying hush-hush.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

An inactive player could also be less-damaging if the mafia hit them. Being as this has been discussed here I doubt it will happen, but. the logistics are different. this game calls for being able to check the page every few hours or ~daily at least; a chat window only requires an hour or so max.

There are probably multiple mafia. If there was one faction and they were a team of two, the game would have ended. It is possible there are two factions of two, or two factions of three. MORE SEEMS UNLIKELY but idk what do you think

y'all know midnight can't be on erryday right?


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Kammington said:


> Assuming we have two members on each team, we should only have one lynch next round, since Galactic is dead.
> 
> Either way, though, any members who want to just bandwagon along will probably get lynched. Keep that in mind, members who are staying hush-hush.


Why are you so certain there are two members on a team? I can confirm this tonight myself, but... it is very possible that you, being part of a team, would know the exact number from the start!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

I can say that, if we have one death next round, then all of team glactic is dead, and there are two mafia members left, both part of the other team. If there are two deaths, then there are four members left, one on team galactic and three on the other faction (assuming there is a max of three mafia members per team.) 

Or, there could be an uneven number of mafia per team, such as four and two.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



RespectTheBlade said:


> I can say that, if we have one death next round, then all of team glactic is dead, and there are two mafia members left, both part of the other team. If there are two deaths, then there are four members left, one on team galactic and three on the other faction (assuming there is a max of three mafia members per team.)
> 
> Or, there could be an uneven number of mafia per team, such as four and two.


You're ignoring the possibilities of dual-death via Lover, prevented death by healing, alternate kill via Vigilante... there is very little definite here.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Also, I'd say it's pretty unlikely the mafia factions don't have the same number of members. After all, that would give one a distinct advantage over the other irrelevant of their strategies, etc; informed minority vs. uninformed majority works, but when we have two informed minorities except that one has fewer members, that's a pretty clear-cut unfair advantage to the one with more. I don't think a sensible GM would do that.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Vixie said:


> Why are you so certain there are two members on a team? I can confirm this tonight myself, but... it is very possible that you, being part of a team, would know the exact number from the start!


Nice job failing to read my post.

I never said that there were two members on each team; I said that if there were two members on each team, we'll be able to tell if there's only one victim tomorrow.

And if I were a member of a team, then why would I know how many members were on the other team?

Also, judging by your statement, you're claiming to have an inspector role, correct?


----------



## nyuu

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Kammington what if this happens


> Team Galactic targets Player 1
> Team Mafia targets Player 2
> Doctor Derp targets Player 1
> 
> Player 2 dies


it would look _exactly the same_ as


> Team Mafia targets Player 2
> 
> Player 2 dies


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Kammington said:


> Nice job failing to read my post.
> 
> I never said that there were two members on each team; I said that if there were two members on each team, we'll be able to tell if there's only one victim tomorrow.
> 
> And if I were a member of a team, then why would I know how many members were on the other team?
> 
> Also, judging by your statement, you're claiming to have an inspector role, correct?


I am not an inspector; and the way you phrased it made it seem like you were quite sure of yourself. Also it is fairly assumable that both mafia factions have the same number of players to keep it fair.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



NWT said:


> Kammington what if this happens
> 
> *some shizz involving two mafia teams and a doctor*
> 
> it would look _exactly the same_ as
> 
> *some different shizz*


Yes, this is true. I'll admit my logic isn't that great, but still...

But if there are two deaths tomorrow... well, my theory might be wrong. Eh.

I'm hoping that there might be a non-Galactic Mafia member that dies soon; that could be very helpful.

EDIT: Then how will you be able to check if I'm innocent? ...I'm talking with you privately.


----------



## Clover

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

HI I AM HERE though I have nothing of note to say

except plz not to be killing me just cause :( I promise I shall post every time I am able to get on, but like I said that's... not v often

(so go kill some other guys not talking before me k!!) no i didn't say that

ANYWAY I'm not sure how I like this whole... metagaming talking in private affirming other's roles thing. it sort of runs contra to what most other mafia games are... like. uh. also it is awesome that mafia guys keep hitting each other (I assume? I thought the first double kill might be a revenge kill but now that it's happened twice and at least two factions are confirmed...)

anyway that's my dealy and I don't want to vote off anyone so let's just be friendly friends


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



MidnightSaboteur said:


> HI I AM HERE though I have nothing of note to say
> 
> except plz not to be killing me just cause :( I promise I shall post every time I am able to get on, but like I said that's... not v often
> 
> (so go kill some other guys not talking before me k!!) no i didn't say that
> 
> ANYWAY I'm not sure how I like this whole... metagaming talking in private affirming other's roles thing. it sort of runs contra to what most other mafia games are... like. uh. also it is awesome that mafia guys keep hitting each other (I assume? I thought the first double kill might be a revenge kill but now that it's happened twice and at least two factions are confirmed...)
> 
> anyway that's my dealy and I don't want to vote off anyone so let's just be friendly friends


You could at least tell us your role or something else that would help clear suspicion of you!


----------



## Clover

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Vixie said:


> You could at least tell us your role or something else that would help clear suspicion of you!


okay, we'll do it on three! ready? one, two...

yeah, that's what I thought.

(okay I'm a neutral! but for serious it's just like EVERYONE TELL US YOUR ROLES and the however-many that are like '... nnno' will then be like 'OKAY BYE' at. and that makes for a not fun game :<)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Out of curiosity, Ms. Saboteur, do you browse on invisible?


----------



## nastypass

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Just a heads-up, you guys have 1 hour and 10 minutes left.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

...as much as I hate having to do this on Day 2, I'm going to have to abstain.

If anyone else has a suspicion, please post it.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Right, then. I'm voting *Zora*. I'm not entirely confident, but I'm pretty sure I've discerned the majority of people's roles and hers is still up in the air. I'm more suspicious of her than anyone else and something needs to happen, so :\


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

As of now I have no suspicions, or good leads, so I vote to *Abstain*


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

I'd rather vote for someone than no one when it's not the first day anymore, because if we keep abstaining then the Mafia probably won't end up getting killed.

I vote for *Zora* as well, because I don't have any leads other than Vixie's post, if she's not lying.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Leafpool said:


> I'd rather vote for someone than no one when it's not the first day anymore, because if we keep abstaining then the Mafia probably won't end up getting killed.
> 
> I vote for *Zora* as well, because I don't have any leads other than Vixie's post, if she's not lying.


Don't miss where I said I wasn't really confident D: Mathematically speaking, she has a 25% chance of being mafia.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Vixie said:


> Don't miss where I said I wasn't really confident D: Mathematically speaking, she has a 25% chance of being mafia.


That's still better than a 1/13 chance.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Okay, I vote *Zora* as well, then. Let's hope we're not making a mistake.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

That seems a bit rash, Vixie. Zora hasn't exactly done anything.

I have my suspicions, though... but I won't tell anyone. I think I might know if one of you is a Mafia member.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Kammington said:


> That seems a bit rash, Vixie. Zora hasn't exactly done anything.
> 
> I have my suspicions, though... but I won't tell anyone. I think I might know if one of you is a Mafia member.


I agree it is a bit rash. But we're running out of time.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Vixie said:


> I agree it is a bit rash. But we're running out of time.


Yes, but you're not even giving her a chance to defend herself.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Kammington said:


> Yes, but you're not even giving her a chance to defend herself.


Um... if she wants to say something, she can? I'm not the one not letting her defend herself. We have like 30 minutes left.

ALSO; If you are a doctor, please do NOT heal me tonight.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Zora is honestly suspicious. I know when I'm mafia, I get awkward and don't have much to say other than agreeing with people, and the only time she's participated in the discussion was to say "Uh, I have nothing to say" very soon after you, Kammington, said, "Hell, one of the mafioso may very well be lying low instead of actively posting as to keep a low profile and not raise suspicions." It's not perfect evidence, but it's _some_ indicator that she might be mafia, and right now we don't have anything better to go on. Continuing to abstain will only give the mafia more chances to kill people.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*



Butterfree said:


> Zora is honestly suspicious. I know when I'm mafia, I get awkward and don't have much to say other than agreeing with people, and the only time she's participated in the discussion was to say "Uh, I have nothing to say" very soon after you, Kammington, said, "Hell, one of the mafioso may very well be lying low instead of actively posting as to keep a low profile and not raise suspicions." It's not perfect evidence, but it's _some_ indicator that she might be mafia, and right now we don't have anything better to go on. Continuing to abstain will only give the mafia more chances to kill people.


I'll admit that this might be the case, but since you desperately feel the need to lynch...

...welp, the day is over. I'm sorry it had to end this way with Zora, who I'm pretty sure is innocent.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 2*

Right, well, time's up.  Not a majority of people, but a majority of voters at least, descend upon Zora of Termina, just enough to drag her screaming to the gallows that stand where the ferris wheel once was (they're strangely similar in color, too.  hm...).  As the mayor gives the signal to pull the lever and kill her, she shouts one last "fuck you all" to the whole town.

*Zora of Termina is dead.  She was not mafia.*

36 hours for night actions.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - NIGHT 2*

The mayor doesn't bother to get up at sunrise today, a decision that is eerily prevalent across town after the horror of having a body fall out of the ceiling into the middle of a crowd.  At about noon, the entire town decides to get themselves out of bed at once, which sends them into almost as much shock as the scene in the town square.

Four bodies lie dead in the small park at the center of Mafialand.  On the bench sits the body of *MidnightSaboteur* a gaping hole where the side of her head once was, and a spray of red where there was once green paint and grass.  Hanging by her neck in a nearby tree is *Dannichu*, a slip of paper sticking out of her pocket that bears a large red R.

*MidnightSaboteur is dead.  She was not mafia.
Dannichu is dead.  She was part of Team Rocket!*

Several feet away, *opaltiger* is face down in the dirt, a large knife sticking out of his back that, even when not coated in blood, would probably give children under the age of ten nightmares.  Many are relieved to find a large golden G in his pocket, but not all.

*opaltiger is dead.  He was part of Team Galactic!*

Last, but certainly not least is *Vixie,* belly up in a small pond with large marks on her throat that clearly indicate that she's been strangled to death.  There is little time for mourning, as the sight of so many deaths sparks not sadness or fear but outrage and a thirst for revenge.

*Vixie is dead.  She was not mafia.

It is now day 3.  You have 48 hours to discuss.*

A small note of apology for taking so long with this update, I was incredibly tired when the final night action came in last night and had calculus, calculus everywhere this afternoon, and only just got the time to write this.


----------



## Sylph

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

Holy mother of--?!

Four bodies. Four. Ok, I'm currently scared now...so we are in the middle of a gang war or something here? Though I think Vixie there got revenge killed...but that's just me thinking by how she died.

Seriously. Four dead bodies?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

Okay, so.

You presumably all know I was in league with Vixie by now. You have also now seen definitively that she is innocent. Well, we were privy to quite a bit of knowledge that will help us sniff out the final mafia member.

One of these pieces of knowledge is that yes, there is only one mafia member left. The reason three Galactic members have died is that ultraviolet was channeled after her death and Zuu took up her mantle; at the beginning, there were only two Team Galactic members and presumably also only two Team Rocket members.

This means that, as we have seven innocents and one mafia member left, we have quite a good chance of winning this game. This applies especially because we also know for certain that one of them is an inspector, and because we also know quite a bit of other information that may help identify them.

Out of the remaining players, we know for certain that *Butterfree* (me), *Espeon* and *RespectTheBlade* are innocent. We have tentatively narrowed down the remaining selection to a couple of likeliest suspects, and one of them, I'm afraid, is *moon-panther*. This is not a certainty, but it is a possibility, particularly since I notice that moon-panther has stayed curiously clear of the discussion aside from posting at the beginning of the first day and then now.

Obviously it would be rash to start a lynch right away, but I propose a *public interrogation*. moon-panther should have no trouble answering some questions in a consistent manner if she truly is innocent. If any answers clearly contradict information somebody else knows about the game, speak out.

Thus, to start with: What is your role, moon-panther?


----------



## Sylph

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

My Role is Healer. Does that help?


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*



Butterfree said:


> Out of the remaining players, we know for certain that *Butterfree* (me), *Espeon* and *RespectTheBlade* are innocent.


I don't know how much good it will do to point this out, but I was in league with Vixie too (after my accusation of her early on, we started discussing outside the thread). I'm innocent as well.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

...who did you choose to heal on each night, then, moon-panther? This would definitely clear some things up.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

Leafpool, I knew you'd talked to Vixie as well, but seeing as you have not actually been inspected or otherwise definitively confirmed to have the role you claimed, I can't list you as completely cleared yet. You are one of the least likely suspects, however.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*



Butterfree said:


> Leafpool, I knew you'd talked to Vixie as well, but seeing as you have not actually been inspected or otherwise definitively confirmed to have the role you claimed, I can't list you as completely cleared yet. You are one of the least likely suspects, however.


Fair enough. x3


----------



## Sylph

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

Umm...ok, let me think. I just cleared my PM boxes.

I healed Zora [first night], Dannichu [second night], Espeon [third night]...I think that's all. Is this really important?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

Incidentally, is anybody else a healer? It might give us some clues about the more mysterious deaths. At this stage, it's not really dangerous, since you win as innocents even if you die, and information is more precious than the slim chance your being around would save someone in what remains of the game.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

Okay, it seems that moon-panther is definitively cleared. Nothing to fear from that side of the room, folks. Sorry for casting suspicion on you.

So let's get on to our next subject, *Flora and Ashes*. I would call for a public interrogation of her, but on second thought there is reason to suspect she in particular may be a healer, so instead of her I would like to first interrogate *NWT*.

So, again, NWT, what is your role?


----------



## Sylph

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

No problem hun, just doing your job.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*



Butterfree said:


> Incidentally, is anybody else a healer? It might give us some clues about the more mysterious deaths. At this stage, it's not really dangerous, since you win as innocents even if you die, and information is more precious than the slim chance your being around would save someone in what remains of the game.


(hope I'm not making a mistake here) I'm a healer as well.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*



RespectTheBlade said:


> (hope I'm not making a mistake here) I'm a healer as well.


All right, then. Who did you heal each night?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*



Butterfree said:


> All right, then. Who did you heal each night?


Well, the first two nights, I healed *Espeon* and then you (*Butterfree*) But the third night, I healed *Vixie*, so I'm not so sure how she died. Unless there's a third healer.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

And why heal Espeon?

Speaking of which, where is Espeon?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*



Kammington said:


> And why heal Espeon?


1st night, I had no idea who to heal, so I used an RNG to randomly pick one person to heal.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

...where is Espeon, actually? She's viewed the thread but I don't think she's posted.

And it sure would be convenient if there was a third healer, wouldn't it?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

Okay! So RespectTheBlade checks out (had been inspected to be innocent, but is pretty definitively doctor as he claims, especially since I am also a doctor and also healed Vixie last night - that's why she edited her final post with an instruction for other doctors to _not_ heal her), and I have just been interrogating NWT on IRC where he first made a suspicious slip-up and then resigned when unable to answer a question.

In doing so, he also demonstrated knowledge that he would have if he were mafia, but not alien (it's complicated; I will explain after the game is over, since there is a lot of epic stuff that's been going on behind the scenes). So I think it's pretty clear we have our guy.

*Lynch NWT.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

...I'll wait for NWT to defend himself before I agree with you.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

I agree with Kammington.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

I decline.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*



NWT said:


> I decline.


Alright, then.

Voting for *NWT*.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

I'm agreeing with Butterfree/people here. Voting for *NWT.*


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

Fine; I will explain. Take all the grandeur from my planned epic summation of the game's events, won't you! >:/



			
				IRC said:
			
		

> <Dragonfree>	So, you up for an interrogation now?
> <Nykou>	yeh sure
> <Dragonfree>	Okay. What is your role?
> <Nykou>	I healed midnight each night. I am p. sure she was lover
> <Nykou>	Iiiii am vaporeon the glorious healyhealer
> <Dragonfree>	What was the basic gist of your role PM'
> <Dragonfree>	?
> <Nykou>	I resign 83
> <Nykou>	well played
> <Dragonfree>	Well.
> <Dragonfree>	That didn't take very long.


Obviously anyone can fake an IRC log, but I will at least explain how this line of reasoning came about so that my reasoning for suspecting him won't be quite so much of a "then he said SOMETHING that confirmed because of SOMETHING that he could not be alien because of SOMETHING".

I am Jolteon, a healer. The role PM speaks of being a member of a clan of Wish-using Eeveelutions. In my alliance with Vixie, one of the key observations we made was that the identity of the Pokémon people were given could serve as a good way to identify those who were or were not lying. Intuitively, a mafia faking doctor would not think of an Eeveelution if asked what their Pokémon is; they'd come up with something like Chansey or Miltank or something else with a more intuitively obvious status as a healer.

Thus, one of our primary strategies has been talking to people, asking them for their Pokémon, and determining whether it checks out.

Why did NWT's Pokémon check out? Because we had had such a conversation with Dannichu, and she claimed Xatu. (Incidentally, she was Midnight's lover - NWT's suspicious claim was his knowledge that Midnight was a lover.) As it happened she was killed last night so we didn't have to reveal this, but we knew that she was likely to have told her mafia partner what we'd confronted her with, that it was highly likely that all the real healers were Eeveelutions. Thus, NWT knowing to claim Vaporeon confirmed him as either a real doctor _or_ the missing mafia member - an alien would have no way of knowing to claim an Eeveelution and, like Dannichu, would have fallen into the trap of claiming some other, more healer-ish Pokémon if claiming doctor.

But, since we had told Dannichu about the Eeveelution thing, naturally this was no longer something by which we could conclusively identify doctors. Thus, as moon-panther can confirm, as an extra test to discern between mafia and real doctors, I also asked for the role PM, which was quite distinctive in mentioning the Wish-using Eevee bloodline and whatnot. As we had never disclosed this to Dannichu, the final mafia member would not know this.

Hence, I could conclude pretty definitively that NWT is indeed our missing Rocket member.

I could have made all this stuff up - but then NWT would hardly show up in the thread without even denying all this random bull, would he?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

Well, with what's been said, and this post:



NWT said:


> I decline.


I've made my decision: *Lynch NWT*


----------



## Sylph

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

Hate to have a short post, but its all I can do. *I agree with the lynching of NWT*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

...alright then, let's kill him off. We have the majority here, do we not?

But even if we do that, we still have one more Mafia member.

Also, Butterfree, I want this to be made perfectly clear: you know way too much and are practically covered in a day-glo raincoat covered with steak sauce. We have two quote-on-quote "healers"; I'd like one of the two to heal Butterfree and the other to heal someone else. Moony and Blade, work it out amongst yourselves; the last thing we need to do is have you killed off and lose our best member.

...by the way, NWT, any last words before you die?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*



Kammington said:


> ...alright then, let's kill him off. We have the majority here, do we not?
> 
> But even if we do that, we still have one more Mafia member.
> 
> Also, Butterfree, I want this to be made perfectly clear: you know way too much and are practically covered in a day-glo raincoat covered with steak sauce. We have two quote-on-quote "healers"; I'd like one of the two to heal Butterfree and the other to heal someone else. Moony and Blade, work it out amongst yourselves; the last thing we need to do is have you killed off and lose our best member.
> 
> ...by the way, NWT, any last words before you die?


I'm... not entirely sure what you're trying to say here. Did you just miss all the times I've repeated "there is only one mafia member left" and "the _final_ mafia member" in my past several posts, or are you privy to some amazing insider information that I'm not?


----------



## nyuu

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

That is all.

(I will point out that three team galactic members have died. to my knowledge I had only one subordinate)


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

Doesn't anybody read? @_@



Butterfree said:


> You presumably all know I was in league with Vixie by now. You have also now seen definitively that she is innocent. Well, we were privy to quite a bit of knowledge that will help us sniff out the final mafia member.
> 
> One of these pieces of knowledge is that yes, there is only one mafia member left. The reason three Galactic members have died is that ultraviolet was channeled after her death and Zuu took up her mantle; at the beginning, there were only two Team Galactic members and presumably also only two Team Rocket members.


----------



## Espeon

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

*May as well lynch NWT.*


----------



## nastypass

*Re: INAUGURAL POKEMAFIA - DAY 3*

Butterfree stood proudly before the town, stating with much certainty that a public interrogation was necessary for moon-panther and NWT.  moon-panther was simple to confirm as an innocent with the myriad knowledge she and her fellow conspirators had gathered over the past three nights.  NWT was equally simple, if not more so, to confirm as a member of the sole mafia group remaining- Team Rocket.

The people of Mafialand, trusting the wise woman at the front of the crowd, would have made NWT's escape attempt very difficult, had he not surrendered peacefully.  The mastermind behind the city's troubles for the past week walked calmly and of his own free will up to the gallows to be hanged.

And with that, everyone's troubles were over, for now.

*NWT is dead.  He was part of Team Rocket!

The General Population has won!*

Expect a postgame soon.


----------



## Adriane

This was totes a Team Vixie win :(


----------



## Flora

...i lose!

atydhd i wanted to explode someone.


----------



## Zora of Termina

The only reason I couldn't show up to defend myself was because I was asleep, you know. Not that it matters, I was a vig. :l


----------



## nastypass

Vixie said:


> This was totes a Team Vixie win :(


you guys pretty much carried the village but sadly it didn't come down to just the four of you  :(  sorry bro


----------



## opaltiger

Vixie said:


> This was totes a Team Vixie win :(


I have no idea whether to count this as a win for me or not, help.


----------



## Espeon

Go, go, Team Vixie! :D

Congratulations, innocents.


----------



## nastypass

opaltiger said:


> I have no idea whether to count this as a win for me or not, help.


I told you guys that if it came down to the four of you, I'd count it as a Team Vixie win, so I'd say it would be a win for you anyway!


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Hey, the innocents won!

...wait, I'm not an innocent.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU--

And I already had a super-detailed victory speech describing the Dunsparmageddon (which is technically a Clefablageddon but shhhhhhhh~) and how Butterfree's internal organs were being squished!

Does everyone hate me or something.


----------



## opaltiger

Walker said:


> I told you guys that if it came down to the four of you, I'd count it as a Team Vixie win, so I'd say it would be a win for you anyway!


yay~

Now I feel vaguely bad for planning to double cross them.


----------



## ultraviolet

okay so _who _killed me first night?  I was head of Team Galactic and everything! I could kill people! 

I had _everything_! :C

haha, only joking, but this was really enjoyable even though I was killed off first night. :D


----------



## Karkat Vantas

ultraviolet said:


> okay so _who _killed me first night?  I was head of Team Galactic and everything! I could kill people!
> 
> I had _everything_! :C
> 
> haha, only joking, but this was really enjoyable even though I was killed off first night. :D


Why didn't anyone think of killing me?


----------



## Butterfree

Kammington said:


> Why didn't anyone think of killing me?


Um, because you were entirely nondescript in the discussions and convinced us you were innocent? Granted, I had entertained the thought you might be terrorist (Golbat is a Pokémon the evil teams routinely possess!), but in that case the best idea was to leave you alone. If you were actually alien, your strategy was honestly pretty bizarre.

Anyway! I am going to explain Team Vixie, to everyone who is inevitably confused.

On the first day, after I'd accused Vixie, we talked and she spontaneously told me that she was Lucario, who could ask one yes/no question every night so long as it did not directly or indirectly reveal a player's role or alignment. Since I thought this would be something one would be pretty unlikely to just think up, I decided to trust her (after all, I'd told inspectors to inspect her, so I figured I'd find out pretty soon if she was mafia) and told her my role as well.

Later, both of us talked a bit to opaltiger. Naturally, we couldn't trust him; I was leaning more towards his innocence when he claimed doctor to Vixie. Thanks to the Eeveelution doctor thing, she asked what Pokémon he was, and he failed to respond for a suspicious while before claiming to be Chimecho; thus we realized he was actually mafia! However, before I'd fully typed out my "opaltiger is mafia, lynch him" post, he made a proposal of a truce in exchange for information. Since there were two of us, we tentatively agreed, figuring that if he double-crossed us and killed one of us, the other could use the dead one's innocence to gain credibility and formally accuse him, getting him killed.

opaltiger told us about ultraviolet getting channeled by Zuu and thus about Team Galactic originally having been only two members. A bit later, we were also joined by Espeon, an inspector, and thus became a superentity conspiring in secret in the IRC channel #zarota (Slovenian for conspiracy, apparently). We would use opal to kill, have Vixie ask useful questions, I would heal the prominent and thus vulnerable Vixie, and Espeon would inspect the members we found the most suspicious. Meanwhile, Vixie talked with a couple of other players (Kammington and Leafpool), who were not let in on the full extent of the conspiracy (as far as they knew, it was just Vixie and me) but we got to tentatively confirm as probably not mafia.

It was also opaltiger who talked to Dannichu; she approached him, claiming doctor, and I let him assume my identity for the sake of the conversation. Naturally, he asked for her Pokémon, and she claimed Xatu; thus, we realized she was probably also mafia. At this point opal was apparently planning to try to double-cross us with Dannichu's help, but before that could happen, Walker actually decided to make Team Vixie an official alignment in the game: opaltiger would actually win with us instead of us having to kill him off after discovering and offing Team Rocket.

At that point we had already decided opal would kill Midnight (who we found very suspicious), but out of fear for opal's life, we got Leafpool (role-blocker) to block Dannichu. Unfortunately, as it turned out she was the grunt and opal died that night nonetheless. A still greater loss was that some silly doctor had ignored Vixie's explicit instructions to not heal her and overdosed her, eliminating half of Team Vixie in one fell swoop. At least opal's assassination of Midnight had resulted in Dannichu's death as well thanks to their being lovers (this was clear because Dannichu had claimed to have a lover who was a Ditto, which though we didn't know was the game's lover role didn't seem like something one would think of out of the blue over something like Luvdisc).

Thus, I set about the task of finding the remaining mafia member with the wealth of information we had already gathered, by methods I have already explained. And if I failed for some reason, Espeon could take up my mantle and uphold the name of Team Vixie to the end. The end!

But it would totally have been more epic if opal and Vixie had not died (such as if we had redirected my healing upon him instead of Vixie). Then we would have feigned ignorance of the remaining mafia member after killing the last Rocket, picked off the non-Team Vixie innocents, and then laughed evilly as we were reduced to just the four of us. Alas.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

...come to think of it, if you had done that you would all be speaking Dunsparce-ese. I would inevitably get killed at night, survive, and get killed during the day phase.


----------



## opaltiger

Kammington said:


> ...come to think of it, if you had done that you would all be speaking Dunsparce-ese. I would inevitably get killed at night, survive, and get killed during the day phase.


We are not stupid enough to allow an alien win while in control of virtually every night action.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Vixie said:


> This was totes a Team Vixie win :(


I'm sorry for killing you, Vixie.


----------



## Autumn

8D I feel happy to be part of Team Vixie now. That's the first Mafia game I've ever been in where I was part of an intelligence circle. :o

EDIT: wait I wasn't technically part of Team Vixie was I. *stupid* oh well. I still won as part of the innocents


----------



## Butterfree

Kammington said:


> ...come to think of it, if you had done that you would all be speaking Dunsparce-ese. I would inevitably get killed at night, survive, and get killed during the day phase.


Why in the world do you think that would be in any way inevitable? First of all, the alien can die at night by overdose without getting activated at all. We could have gotten you lynched during the day before you happened to get shot. And most likely of all, because of how much we knew, we would have figured out that we'd activated an alien the moment we'd shot you, explicitly avoided killing you in the day, and then simply shot you again in the night.


----------

